# Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man diesen Effekt realisiert?



## Elena (30. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand eine Idee wie man ein solches Bild in Photoshop erstellen kann?

http://mitglied.lycos.de/bildersturm/
(Feuerähnliches Bild)

Ich überlegte und versuchte es mit einer  Wasseroberflächen Wellen Textur und einmal mit nur einer Wassertextur, wie man Sie in verschiedene Tutorial Seiten sieht.
Mit dem Wischfinger Werkzeug versuchte ich die Textur zu manipulieren. Die Ergebnisse waren nicht befriedigend.
Auch mit den Farbübergängen erreichte ich es nicht so sauber und effektvoll. Vorallem versuchte ich verschiedene Hintergrund Texturen aus. 
Der Künstler sagte mir, er benutzte nur die Boardmittel von Photoshop. Mehr nicht.
Es geht mir nicht darum den Style zu kopieren und mich mit Lorbeeren schmücken. Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert wie man krasse Bilder mit Photoshop erstellen kann. Ich will einfach wissen wie er es macht. Ich denke die Basis muss ein Wasser Effekt sein. Den seine alten Bildereacht haben immer eine Wasseroberfläche drin. Ich denke er entwickelte es weiter. Und kam sicherlich per Zufall auf die Idee.
Ich bedanke mich für jegliche Tipps im voraus.

Liebe Grüsse

-Elena


----------



## zirag (30. März 2004)

Für mich sieht das nach einem 3D Programm aus. Mit Photoshop allein ist das richtig schwer , sowas hinzubekommen (vielleicht einer oder zwei aus dem ganzen Forum hier)

Also ich könnte das auch nicht , das wurde sicher mit 3D Programm gemacht


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Lobi (30. März 2004)

Hi...
..für mich siehts auch eher nach nem 3D Programm aus...

Wenn man nur PS dafür her nimmt (mit sicherheit nicht unmöglich), dann bekommt man sowas meiner Meinung nach nur durch herumspielen und herumprobieren hin... also eher durch Zufall denk ich mal.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. März 2004)

Also das hat für mich irgendwie etwas von einem Chromeffekt bzw. die Aktion "geschmolzenes Blei", was in PS schon mit integriert ist; mit einem feuerähnlichen Beleuchtungseffekt, probier mal so etwas in der Richtung. Ich setz mich mal ans PS und versuch mal, so was ähnliches hinzubekommen. Bei Erfolg werde ich mal mein Ergebnis posten


----------



## Elena (31. März 2004)

Danke für eure Meinungen, glaubt mir es ist mit Photshop gemacht worden und das sogar mit der Version 5.5 ohne PlugIns, den der Künstler ist Boxxi, eine Ikone im Photoshop.

Das ist die Antwort von ihm auf meine Frage wie er den das gemacht hat.

Hello Elena.... Thank you for your e-mail and the kind compliments on my work. To answer your question....... most of my work is done by making lots of different layers , each with a different colour, and then I just use the erase tool, and the blur tool, and the distort tool, and the airbrush tool to achieve the desired result. An image like "Love's dying embers" takes a lot of time and patience though, and I also have a few secret tricks that I use too 


-Elena


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. März 2004)

Boxxi ist aber nicht der Inhaber deines genannten Webspaces ... oder ? Wenn ja, ist das Ganze etwas merkwürdig


----------



## Elena (31. März 2004)

Nein...das doch nicht!
Ich habe etwas gegen das vollfüllen von Bildern in einem Board.
Ich habe ne Webspace nur für solche Situationen, wie jetzt.
Das Bild habe ich einmal vor einem halben Jahr auf einer Skins/Wallpaper Seite gefunden. Der Künstler heisst Boxxi, ich denke ihr solltet Ihn kennen. Er ist ein Photoshop Guru. Aber so wie es ausschaut hat niemand ne Idee, ja dann schaue und probiere ich mal weiter...Schade.

-Elena


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. März 2004)

Kennst du evtl. die Website von diesem "Boxxi". Wenn das ein Guru ist, will ich mir mal angucken, was er so macht


----------



## Elena (31. März 2004)

@radde'

Ja, Ja heute ist aber der Tutorial Server ausgelastet, geht ein bisschen lahm. Auch mit meiner 3M Leitung...hihi!
Ja er hatte früher mal ne Homepage die hies http://www.boxxi.co.uk/ Sie ist aber down.
Sachen von Ihm kann man aber unter
http://boxxi.deviantart.com/gallery/ anschauen.
Du raade' hast du vielleicht ne Idee?

-Elena


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. März 2004)

Ich denke weniger das es mit Photshop gemacht wurde, eher ein 3D Programm oder ein Programm das spezieell auf Texturen ausgelegt ist (Terragen, evtl. zb.).


----------



## Elena (31. März 2004)

@Thomas Lindner

Ja das dachte ich auch aber schau mal da, er schreibt Photoshop 5.5

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/1094491/


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Elena _
> *@Thomas Lindner
> 
> Ja das dachte ich auch aber schau mal da, er schreibt Photoshop 5.5
> ...




Hmm, okay das hatte ich nicht angesehen....


...dann muss es einen "Trick" geben, der mir bisher verborgen geblieben ist!


----------

